# Trade switch Post BMQ



## evmaclennan (14 Aug 2014)

good afternoon everyone

this morning I accepted a job with the forces for wep tech- land. My question to anyone who can assist - is the only way to switch trades by not completing your trade specific training or by fulfilling your initial contract? My first 2 trade preferences were infantry and combat engineer, I waited approx 600 days since application to job offer due to living out of the country for 6+ months so the process was quite long. I am happy to to a weapon tech if that's my only option, the gentleman who offered me the role requested that I accept or decline the role and would not comment on if the other 2 trades were available in the near future. I dont mean to come off as sounding ungrateful because im not, I Just simply had more interest in the other trades.

thanks in advance guys & girls.


----------



## DAA (14 Aug 2014)

evmaclennan said:
			
		

> good afternoon everyone
> 
> this morning I accepted a job with the forces for wep tech- land. My question to anyone who can assist - is the only way to switch trades by not completing your trade specific training or by fulfilling your initial contract? My first 2 trade preferences were infantry and combat engineer, I waited approx 600 days since application to job offer due to living out of the country for 6+ months so the process was quite long. I am happy to to a weapon tech if that's my only option, the gentleman who offered me the role requested that I accept or decline the role and would not comment on if the other 2 trades were available in the near future. I dont mean to come off as sounding ungrateful because im not, I Just simply had more interest in the other trades.
> 
> thanks in advance guys & girls.



If it's not the job offer you want to accept, then turn it down and request to be re-merit listed for your other two occupations.

Simple as that


----------



## evmaclennan (14 Aug 2014)

I wasn't aware that was an option. Thanks for the help.


----------

